# Seiko J1 / K1...K2?



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi,

I've been looking at some Seikos and comparing prices on the internet. I was pleased to find one model for £50 less than the same elswhere - however, it has a K2 after the model number. I know that J1 means made in Japan and K1 means made in Korea (or Malaysia, can't remember) but does K2 mean something else? In short is it inferior, hense the price, does anyone know?

Many thanks,

John


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

I could be wrong, but I thought the numbers referred to whether you had a bracelet or strap?


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Ahhh, this K2 one is on a nylon strap... that sounds like it then. Still surprised at a £50 difference on a Seiko 5.

Cheers


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

sdasdad


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Autonomous said:


> Ahhh, this K2 one is on a nylon strap... that sounds like it then. Still surprised at a £50 difference on a Seiko 5.
> 
> Cheers


 The number is definitely the strap. And as you mentioned the letter is Japan or Kalaysia. Possibly Khina.

The J models aren't necessarily made in Japan either. To be marked "made in Japan" there is apparently a tenuous loophole involving having a Japanese person overseeing the production line.

I've paid extra for the jdm models before and they're flipping identical to the ks, beyond being slightly less common. I've only done it where I like the balance of the dial with the extra text (j model skx has "21 jewels" in white under the depth text, I like people knowing my watch had a **** movement!)


----------



## Jumbuck (Oct 21, 2016)

ry ry said:


> The number is definitely the strap. And as you mentioned the letter is Japan or Kalaysia. Possibly Khina.
> 
> The J models aren't necessarily made in Japan either. To be marked "made in Japan" there is apparently a tenuous loophole involving having a Japanese person overseeing the production line.
> 
> I've paid extra for the jdm models before and they're flipping identical to the ks, beyond being slightly less common. I've only done it where I like the balance of the dial with the extra text (j model skx has "21 jewels" in white under the depth text, I like people knowing my watch had a **** movement!)


 I paid extra for my SKX007J with the 21 jewels on the face. It's a 2003 going by the numbers but I bought it new when it was 10 years old already from a Jewellers shop.

I bought it because i like it but also being made in Japan but to be fair the ones that use China cases and Asian Seiko movements seem to be as reliable as a friend has one and rates his.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah it's definitely an aesthetic/exclusivity decision, not a quality one imho.


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

This is possibly the longest running and most tiring question on Seiko on the internet. Ultimately J models are for the Japanese domestic market, and K models for the rest of the world, regardless of "made in Japan" claims. No offence OP, but it's been done to death many times over.


----------

